# pro-tech 10" bench/table saw rip fence.



## ValhallaAwaits (Sep 8, 2014)

I was just given a "brand new" pro tech table saw. I believe the company is now out of business. It's not the greatest piece of machinery, but it will suffice. The problem is that it did not come with a fence and I am having some trouble finding out how to make one. I wanted to make something along the lines of a biesemeyer fence. If anyone could help me with the plans and tell me how they fabricated their own fences, that would be great!
Thanks, 
Jake


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Jake, consider going on the internet, and look for "how to build a table saw fence" to get a variety of ideas and info. Please keep us posted as to your progress. Be safe.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

How deep is your table? If it's around 18", I would recommend getting this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Kreg-Precision-Band-Saw-Fence-KMS7200/100401233

or at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-KMS7200-...sr=8-1&keywords=band+saw+fence#productDetails


----------



## ValhallaAwaits (Sep 8, 2014)

I may just do what this guy does in the video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6_O9AeQQHc
The only problem is that you sacrifice the built in "ruler" at the edge of the table. So everytime I adjust the fence, I have to remeasure.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

ValhallaAwaits said:


> I may just do what this guy does in the video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6_O9AeQQHc
> The only problem is that *you sacrifice the built in "ruler" at the edge of the table.* So everytime I adjust the fence, I have to remeasure.


Nope.

They sell peel and stick tape measure junk at LOTS of places. You may not have an 'adjustable' measuring setup with a project like this but you could still cheaply have a somewhat accurate fence if you stuck the tape in the correct spot. 

If the guy in the video had made his fence a little 'looser' and added another few bolts at the far end of each side that it slid on (backside of the fence assembly at the far left and far right side) - He could have easily and cheaply made it 'tuneable' to the blade. Adding some plastic laminate scraps to the moving surfaces would make it even cooler than that and it would last longer as well...

Was a good video in MY opinion. WAY better than a skillsaw screwed to the underside of a piece of plywood (on sawhorses) with a clamped or screwed down fence would be. :smile:


----------



## ValhallaAwaits (Sep 8, 2014)

what thickness should the plywood be that I would use for this? I have a nice sheet of half inch, but it may not be sturdy enough


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

ValhallaAwaits said:


> what thickness should the plywood be that I would use for this? I have a nice sheet of half inch, but it may not be sturdy enough


I would personally go for a sheet of 3/4 thick white melamine. 

It would thicker, harder, smooth as glass for when sliding boards across it, resistant to glue and stuff sticking to it, easy to clean (a wet rag wont jack it up and neither would lacquer thinner), cheaper than a good 'stain grade' plywood would be...

:yes:


----------

